# Parrot from hell!



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

i think Ive bought a parrot from hell!

Ive had Jojo for 2 months now not long i know but hes completely vicious! Ive tried most of the training tricks even bought a clicker but they don't work on him he just goes even more nasty he screams constant even covering the cage isn't working Ive put his perch inches below my eye level but he just sits on bars up the top im at my wits end. i dunno what to do. had a breeder intreseted in swapping him for one of her younger ones but her husband said no i dont know what to do now .

some book mentiopn clipping wings is this advisable?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

What breed is he?
Was he a baby when you got him or an adult?
Clipping wings wont cure what the problem is as such - it just hinders how he flies which could also make him angry and frustrated.


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

hes a african grey turned 1 in may have had him 2 months now.

thats what i though about wings plus id like him to be flying.


might try toweling trick but im a bit unsure


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Basically you will have to start from scratch with him - dont show you are scared - cover half the cage and sit by him - ignore any bad behaviour - ie. slamming into side of cage where you are - screaming and bigging himself up etc...
It can take a very long time to gain trust - I have worked with Rescue Greys but now only have the one.
Whats his favourite food or treat? Keep that for when he lets you sit by him for a few minutes or doesnt scream etc - dont allow him to have his fave unless he has done something positive.
Dont push him and let him have some me time so to speak he will still be getting used to his surroundings, have you got the cage near a door or window? Maybe there is something he is not happy being housed next to - I wouldnt try touching him just yet - gain his trust - make him realise that you are nice and give treats for good behaviour - does he pluck? have you a mirror he can see himself in?
I sometimes put some soothing music on low so he can hear but enough to make him listen....
Has he some rope toys to play with...is there a toy he doesnt like - what does he do at night when you go to bed? does he still scream? Can he talk at all or just noises...
Sorry there are so many questions but all things have to be considered - they are such sensitive souls.


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

his fav food/treat is monkey nuts.
the cage is in the corner away from door and window as when i first got him the traffic going by window upset him .
he doesn't pluck and grooms him self several times a day, he will let me scratch the back of his head threw cage. just not inside or when hes out of cage.
He has a mirror he can see him self in.
he has a range of rope toys he can play with i switch them every 2 weeks so he thinks he got another treat however his fav rope toy is in there all the time.
when we go to bed he goes quite till we get up next day.
he talks yeah and does a range of noises as well he says- good boy, good night, good morning. good bye, hello, love you, kiss me, shut up and no and a range of swear words he picked up before i got him.also a range of noises his most resent one is laser noise


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

michelleice said:


> his fav food/treat is monkey nuts.
> the cage is in the corner away from door and window as when i first got him the traffic going by window upset him .
> he doesn't pluck and grooms him self several times a day, he will let me scratch the back of his head threw cage. just not inside or when hes out of cage.
> He has a mirror he can see him self in.
> ...


Right ok then no monkey nuts unless hes done something positive - hes not that stressed then if hes not plucking - about the mirror - all the ones i have had the mirrior made them mad - pecking at it etc...see how he reacts with it - maybe try a few days without a mirror to see - our grey hates anyone in his cage - hates it being cleaned - he has to be put at the other side of the room for us to do it. Every time he lets you scratch his neck through the bars give him a nut - see if you can go a bit further every week....maybe hes just getting used to new owners and a new home - when you let him out the cage do you open the door and let him come out himself? Where does he head for?
Our grey is hubbys bird through and through - if I have to get him in I have to get a cushion for him to stand on and place him in the cage that way - although I usually say weeeeeeeeeeeee as we are moving across the room to make it fun otherwise he will try to bite me!!!!
If he bites and gets ya push into him dont pull away as more damage can be done that way and also he will learn that it doesnt shock you or get a reaction - he will stop once he realises you are safe. My grey did bite hubby the once made his thumb bleed - he just pushed into him gently and didnt react - he has never biten him since - although given the chance he would like to bite everyone to see if they react - we just dont give him that chance LOL
Good luck with him - I do love Greys


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

he wont step up so we let him come out him self thereis a pedicure purch on outside he sits on.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

No probs


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey all a quick up date

Hes letting me touch him all over (bar tail feathers) threw cage with monkey nuts as treats so im slowly getting there


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats great news


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi my african only likes me, we brought him at 12 weeks old, so he could bond with all the family but suddenly he only likes me now. I have told everyone to just stand by his cage and talk to him but he just puffs up at them. his new words he has learnt of the telly , he shouts out sqidwood and spongebob lol i leave the kids programs on when i go to work in the mornings.


----------



## thai's mum (Aug 27, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Hi my african only likes me, we brought him at 12 weeks old, so he could bond with all the family but suddenly he only likes me now. I have told everyone to just stand by his cage and talk to him but he just puffs up at them. his new words he has learnt of the telly , he shouts out sqidwood and spongebob lol i leave the kids programs on when i go to work in the mornings.


hello,
i have an orange wing amazon and he only loves me, i can do anything with him but everyone else in the family he see's as his enemy!! 
My parents have an african and she only loves my dad!! she is sneaky though cos she puts her head down for you to tickle then....wollop!!!!!  out comes her beak!!! my old blue front was the same, i am yet to meet a parrot who is family orientated!!! 

good luck with your baby though.


----------



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

My Blue and Gold actually loves everyone. And this I think because we are very aware of something like what you descriebe is not to happen.

The slightest sign of him preferring one over the other we let the person he seem to like the least take over and do all the feeding, cleaning, flying etc for a couple of days.

When we have guests over we do a lot for him to behave towards everyone and we encourage good behavior and punish the bad. A parrot playing up while guests means no more playing and he gets back to his cage. A well behaved parrot means treats and cuddles and he gets to stay out til its bedtime.

Perhaps some of what we do can help yours to change?


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

My parrot was hand tame when we got her and loved everyone, but she soon turned into the parrot from hell as she attacked anyone who got close enough. She still loves me though and sits on my shoulder for hours and feeds me and kisses me. I love the fact that we have this bond but she actually is my mums and now I wish the others in my family would spend more time with her to get her more friendly but they are all scared as she really goes mental and tends to peck through ears (she could get a job as a ear piercer!). I'd love to try to get guests to spend time with her but I'm pretty sure nobody would come to our house anymore!!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*some birds will prefer one person to another, I hand reared a green winged Macaw and an African grey give me babies anyday  it was har work every 2 hours round the clock for months, burbing them as well  once they started eating on their own they were great for a while then they wouldnt come near me and prefered my OH  he can do anything with them talk about bite the hand that feeds you  there now 11 years old and i still cant get near them hubby thinks its funny as when i go near them they screem at me and try to bite me, so i stay away from them now *


----------



## ladypurple (Aug 4, 2008)

well done perseverence is all it takes i bought the most savage abused bird i have ever met he is now a very lovable mummys boy


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

My own 2 greys love everyone and will accept a treat or head scratch off even a total stranger but will only talk if they know everyone in the room.
My sisters on the other hand is the grey from H*ll. He has been DNA tested as a cock bird and he hates me with a vengance as he does any other man and has to be put in his cage if a man is going into the house or he will fly at them.
Her other grey on the other hand is like my 2 and loves everyone


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

michelleice said:


> hes a african grey turned 1 in may have had him 2 months now.
> 
> thats what i though about wings plus id like him to be flying.
> 
> might try toweling trick but im a bit unsure


I would love an african grey if you do get sick of him and decided to re home please let me no i dont care how nasty he is will spend loads of time with him.


----------

